# CWD Email list



## Willowz (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm struggling with it. I seem to get about 100 emails a day at the moment, I do find some of the stuff interesting. But I was wondering if there was a way to get less of them. Or if not how does everyone else cope with them. I dread to think what would happen if I didn't check it everyday


----------



## shiv (Dec 4, 2010)

You can choose to get it in the digested version - so I think all the emails for that day come in one big email, or something like that?

I filter them into a folder in my emails, that way they don't clog up my inbox 

With gmail and hotmail you can choose to group the emails as conversations - so they show up like threads on this forum - rather than getting each individual reply.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Still not sure why they prefer the email list to a forum! Maybe I'm biased though


----------



## am64 (Dec 4, 2010)

WOST ( without sounding too thick )  what are you refering too ??


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> WOST ( without sounding too thick )  what are you refering too ??



The Children With Diabetes website and email list


----------



## bev (Dec 5, 2010)

Like Shiv says - you can ask to go on the 'digest version' and this will help as you wont get so many. You should come in and say hello - dont be shy - everyone is lovely.Bev


----------



## bev (Dec 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Still not sure why they prefer the email list to a forum! Maybe I'm biased though



As you know - I am a member of both and I use them both for different reasons. If you have an immediate problem then you will get an answer within minutes on the list - also the level of expertise on there is priceless. I like it on here because I get to hear the adults side of things and there is also a great level of expertise - but its not really aimed towards children. I have also made a lot of friends on here and the list - so I value them both for what they give. I also feel compelled to keep an eye on you Northerner as - if you are left alone - then you do allow your obsession to creep in and fill the forum with all things dumbo-like. Bev


----------



## gem123 (Dec 5, 2010)

hi willowz i tried with the email list introduced myself etc but when i asked for help on how to sort out the list it fell on deaf ears so i gave up i much prefer this you know who has replyied and i find this alot more welcoming only my opinion though and im sure they are very helpful with more serious things!


----------



## Monica (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't seem to be able to get on with the "digested" mails. It puts all the mails into on big mail, including the original question or comment plus all the answers. There's rather a lot of scrolling involved. I usually read a couple and then give up, as I don't get what's going on. I'm very disappointed

I much prefer this forum style.


----------



## delta (Dec 6, 2010)

totally agree i was trying to get help filling out the dla form as most people on there recieve higher rate, i posted there then could'nt find my post let alone any reply's i know i'm a bit thick but it could be made a bit simpler


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 8, 2010)

I love the list and i love reading here too. I dont always post on either but i like to read the posts and emails, im a bit shy lol. shiv ive got gmail, how do you put it on a convo list. 

thanks
gem x


----------



## delta (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok sorted it for anyone using outlook
Click on the message so its highlighted
Then click message at the top then go down and tick watch conversation

they will then be viewable as one message after another.
sorted


----------



## delta (Dec 17, 2010)

think i will have to give up enjoy reading the posts but when post something it dont show up ah well it's a good idea but only for a select few i guess


----------



## bev (Dec 17, 2010)

delta said:


> think i will have to give up enjoy reading the posts but when post something it dont show up ah well it's a good idea but only for a select few i guess




Hi Delta,
When you are posting something - who are you sending it to - because if you are using the right email address it will show up. Have you tried replying to anyones post yet - you can do this by clicking on 'reply all' and then post your reply and it will appear. I dont understand why your messages arent appearing so could you give it another go and then let me know what it is you have done and between us we can work out what the problem is.Bev


----------



## delta (Jan 2, 2011)

Got it sorted now bev my email comes up with the name darryn green
just so you know who i am


----------



## shiv (Jan 2, 2011)

Gemma444 said:


> I love the list and i love reading here too. I dont always post on either but i like to read the posts and emails, im a bit shy lol. shiv ive got gmail, how do you put it on a convo list.
> 
> thanks
> gem x



Sorry Gem (hope you're still reading!) I missed this. You create a folder (I just called mine CWD) and then go to settings, and set up a filter to send all emails with CWD in them to your CWD folder. It took me a couple of tries and fiddling around but it didn't take long to work out!


----------



## bev (Jan 2, 2011)

delta said:


> Got it sorted now bev my email comes up with the name darryn green
> just so you know who i am



Hi Delta,
I did wonder if that was you. I hope you find the list easier now and get some support from it.Bev


----------



## Monica (Jan 2, 2011)

I still read some of the mails, but I don't know if I ever will get involved properly. It's very confusing. I'm mainly looking out for the next FFL meeting mail.


----------



## bev (Jan 2, 2011)

Monica said:


> I still read some of the mails, but I don't know if I ever will get involved properly. It's very confusing. I'm mainly looking out for the next FFL meeting mail.



Hi Monica,

You need to start looking on Wednesday as this is when registration will start.Bev


----------



## delta (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok now someone's got to explain the ffl to me over to you bev


----------



## bev (Jan 3, 2011)

delta said:


> Ok now someone's got to explain the ffl to me over to you bev




http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/activities/uk2010/

HI Delta,
Here is the link - you just have to be a member of CWD (which you are) to go to it. It is great and if you go you will learn so much and your son would have a great time too.Bev


----------



## Copepod (Jan 3, 2011)

FFL = Friends For Life


----------



## Monica (Jan 4, 2011)

bev said:


> http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/activities/uk2010/
> 
> HI Delta,
> Here is the link - you just have to be a member of CWD (which you are) to go to it. It is great and if you go you will learn so much and your son would have a great time too.Bev



Thanks Bev, this answered just a few questions I was going to ask you in a private message 

On Sunday, what time does it finish though? I think I will have to book a hotel for sunday night too, IF we go.


----------



## bev (Jan 4, 2011)

Monica said:


> Thanks Bev, this answered just a few questions I was going to ask you in a private message
> 
> On Sunday, what time does it finish though? I think I will have to book a hotel for sunday night too, IF we go.



Hi Monica,

I think it ended about five'ish - but you are free to go when you want to - but would miss the 'goodbye' talk. There were a few who stayed over if they had a long way to travel.Bev


----------



## Monica (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Bev - am seriously considering going, will discuss with hubby tonight, as it is a bit of an expensive excursion.


----------

